# got my first black bear



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

We had eighty percent success at Island Lake Sportsmans Resort in southwest ontario. This was an awesone trip. the smallest bear was 148 pounds, then mine at 236 pounds, next a 350, and biggest, over 400 pounds!:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:

The two largest ones were taken with a 70lb compound 29" arrows @ 9gpi, and three blabe 100 gr. muzzys. The biggest bruin took two arrows before running off. we let it sit over night and tracked it the following morning. It was tough tracking because there was not much blood. It made it about half a mile and he was still warm when we found him 14 hours later. 
I shot mine with a 60lb compound/ 100gr. muzzy MX4 and 29 1/2" arrows @ 9.5gpi. he wend eighty yards and dropped right by the road.
the 350lb bear made it about ten feet. No tracking necesairy
The smallest one was shot with a 270 and just rolled over dead.
the fishing wasn't too good but I got some really nice pictures on the lake. 
I had a great time and I would recomend it to anyone looking for adventure.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice job, but we need pictures.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

we need pics !!


Congratulations on the bear!


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Congrats! Where's the pictures?


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like you had an excellent time and as well very good results. Congratulations and are looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Let me be the first to say we need pictures. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

The people demand pics!

Nice job.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like you had an awesome time! Congrat's on the bear.


----------



## thehuntingauthority (Oct 22, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

Awesome! Congrats! Now, about those pictures.... :evil:


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Great job oe your first bear! Been almost 48 hrs without pics :evil:


tjstebb


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

CONGRATS ! :woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


NOW , WHERE"S THE DANG PICTURES ? 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*i need proof... i need to see da pictures... :evilsmile*


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, where are they?


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!!!!

Those are some nice Bears!!!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats!!! Sounds like it was a good trip.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! Any pics?


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

I should have pictures saterday


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

here are the pictures as promised.

my bear is the first, then jeremy's (the big one!). The third is mine again, and the last is brent's bear ,still a pretty big one. And some of the fish my brothers caught.


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

and more,


----------

